# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  خطا در زمان Trace کردن برنامه

## ZonLine

سلام دوستان من یه برنامه به صورت DLL نوشتم و وقتی که داخل کد یکی از DLL ها یک Break Point میذارم و میخوام کد داخل DLL رو Trace کنم به مشکل میخورم به صورتی که داخل کد خودم نمیره و یک تب باز میشه به نام CPU که کدهای اسمبلی داخلش داره و Break Point منو داخل اونا میذاره 
البته اینو هم بگم تو بعضی از DLL ها درست کار میکنه و کد خودم رو میاره اما اکثر جاها به این مشکل برمی خورم
چندتا سرچ هم تو اینترنت زدم اما راه حل هایی که پیشنهاد شده بود مشکل منو حل نکرد
لطفا دوستان کمک کنید دیگه دارم کلافه میشم 
با تشکر از همکاری شما

----------


## ZonLine

دوستان هیچ کی به همچین مشکلی بر نخورده آیا
ممنون میشم اگه کسی از دوستان میدونه بگه چونکه خیلی گیر کردم

----------


## hadisalahi2

پیشنهاد میکنم اون کدهای خودت رو از فایل DLL خارج کنی و اول توی فایل یونیت معمولی  Trace کنی بعد اگه نتیچه گرفتی انتقال بدی توی DLL

----------


## ZonLine

> پیشنهاد میکنم اون کدهای خودت رو از فایل DLL خارج کنی و اول توی فایل  یونیت معمولی  Trace کنی بعد اگه نتیچه گرفتی انتقال بدی توی DLL


ممنون از پاسختون اما یه جورایی نمیشه اینکارو کرد چون اگه بخوام کد رو به یه یونیت انتقال بدم خیلی وقتم گرفته میشه علتش هم اینه که اگر بخوام قسمتی از یک DLL رو به یه پروژه یا یه یونیت دیگه انتقال بدم باید تمامی کدهایی که در DLL های دیگه نوشته شده و این قسمت مدنظر من به اونا وابسته هست رو هم انتقال بدم

----------

